
What I Learned Doing 250 Interviews at Google - neverminder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8RxkpUvxK0&feature=youtu.be&t=8m50s
======
neverminder
Must be "easy" to get in to Google these days if the hiring committee wouldn't
even hire themselves.

